# One of those days, just gotta tell about it.



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

ok so I go out to do chores last night. I step out the door and slid down the steps and land on my tail bone, and twisted my right knee while I was at it. Go over to the heated barn, gave the one doe her cocci meds, get them spit on me and a horn for the trouble. So I go down to the other barn decide that its just to cold down there and decide to bring the girls up to the heated barn. I go get grain, manage to get nine girls to follow me up to the other barn. So I have nine goats jumping on me. I get in the barn with the girls take the bucket and sit it up out of reach. I lean over to flip the feed trough over, the calf decided that if the goats could use me for a trampoline so could he. Only he wieghs over 300 pounds and My body just cant take that Kind of wieght, so I feel like I got hit by a truck today. Oh and Im buying a hotshot!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

These are the days when you say "I give up" and go back to bed!!! :hug: 
Caryn


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. Sounds like your day wasn't all that great!!! :hug:


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

:hug: I know how it feels to have days like that. Just have faith the good days far out number the bad.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I can't stand those kind of days!!! Right after Christmas that happened to me - everything -! I was walking out of the back stall where we have a bunch of loose hay from our hay rolls, and was taking some to my buck - my smaller doe got right under me wouldn't move and I tripped on her as I was going out the door. We have rocks around our barn, and I fell on my knees and my hands on those rocks! My left knee and upper part of my lower leg got the brunt of it and is just now getting to the point it doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Aren't those days the worst! I fell yesterday morning going into the chickens barn (slid on the snow/ice) and had my new camera around my neck.....wanted to get some snow pics! Camera went flying, thank goodness it is ok! My knees are a bit sore today! I don't know about you, but I am no spring chicken....I am at the age where a simple fall makes my brain and whole body hurt...lol!
Be safe!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

well Im 26, but after having a car accident when I was 16, and an ex that used me for a punching bag, I have the body of a 40yr old LOL,I just cant take the ice anymore, its so slick here, and now the sun is shining so everything will be Ice by tonight! I moved all the does up to the Heated barn my legs are bruised up real good, and one of these days Im going to have to give in and go see the dr. about my knee as this is the third time this winter that i have twisted my knee.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

EEEEEKKKKK, sorry, That does suck! You need those spike things you can put on your boots or shoes!! They work pretty well!

I have to say I thought I was the only one that ever fell on my hind end??? Glad it's not just me, I was begining to wonder about myself? :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this a jinx? I was unloading groceries from the car a little while ago, and being the goof I am had my hands full, tried to close the trunk when I had a gallon of milk and something else in my hand, raised my hand up and twisted it the wrong way trying to get the trunk lid, and now it's sore from my wrist down to my pinky/ring finger on my right hand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:shocked: :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, sorry! Those calfs can really get testy. I had one who figured out how to place tag. I was guilty though, because I thought it was fun. He would shove me with his head and then take off to the other end of the pen. I would walk up to him and shove him back then run away, and he would frolick in happy circles and then come sauntering over and shove me again and repeat the process. Then he got to be 1200 pounds. Lol. 

I hear ya with crap days. I work at a veterinarian's office. Today all we seemed to do was kill cats. It was depressing. They all decided to want to die today so we euthed three. One was a stray that was hit by a car and was screaming at the top of its lungs and scratching and biting the crap out of all of us who were trying to put it out of it's misery. Then a dog peed on me. Like...a spray. We were trying to hold it down to clip it's toenails and it was going berserk. I was hodling it's back legs and leaning on it's butt and it spray/peed all over me. And to make it worse, it was getting it's anal glands cleaned, so the vet tech had put the stuff in it's glands and a bunch of the stinky crap came out in the spray. It was absolutely nasty and all over me. Lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My day was about the same as any other...cept I have a nasty chemical burn on my hand from being a dummy at work :doh: 

Hopefully tomorrow is a better day for all :sun:


----------

